# Kefir - able to travel with it?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm interested in trying Kefir (where you order Kefir grains and grow your own). However, I'm curious if Kefir comes in other forms. About a year from now we will be traveling to China to adopt our daughter and the Kefir I've read about so far does not seem like I'd be able to continue it while in a hotel in China. Am I wrong?Nicole


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What part of China?Kefir tends to be from the part of Asia that includes Northern China.http://www.aldo.com/sgt/TesslerOnKefir2.htmDon't know if you would trust it or not, but it may be available locally.It may be worth finding a shelf stable probiotic tablet to take on the trip. If you find one that works for you it is the same type of organisms.


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Not planning on making it myself over there...hotel rooms...new baby...several different in-country locations...not sure I would trust it either, if I were able to get it, plus I'd have to add it to milk and I don't do soy well (cow's milk fine) and no place to store it (most hotels in China do not have fridges, since they don't drink liquids chilled)...Thanks for letting me know about capsule...I'll have to see if it would work as well as the real stuff.Nicole


----------

